# Cramping



## motleynation (2 mo ago)

I can usually ride for about 3 hours (climbing, trails, downhill) and like clockwork I start feeling the onset of cramping in the front of my right quad. Yesterday, I went for a 2 hour ride and went at it and felt fine..but I know at around the 3 hour mark the front quads starts to cramp. Do you guys/gals have this issue or do I just need to get more fit? Cramps suck.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

After a hour+ ride, I try to remember to drink some electrolyte replacements. It's what us "old folks" can use after muscle depletion. After that, have a "refreshment/beverage" of choice.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes, it's "normal" for me but it varies with fitness level and hydration. When I've been riding a lot and eating and drinking well (so "drinking" less), I can hit 3500+ days without cramping. When I start missing a ride here or there and otherwise not keeping up, suddenly I start cramping at 3k or less. In addition to age, there's also a genetic aspect. Some people almost never cramp. I do like clockwork whenever I hit my wall.

The two things that seem to help beyond conditioning are A) I supplement with potassium chloride (added daily to breakfast), and B) Roctain during the ride. I can't say I notice a significant impact from the potassium. The Roctain "seems" to help considerably. Other electrolytes haven't had an impact I could notice. 

Another thing I carry are anti-cramp pills. Hyland Naturals leg cramp tablets. These are just for "emergencies" when riding. They really do seem to break the cramps, but only for a short while. They've saved my ass though a few times when I found my quads locked up but still some miles to go before home.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Carry a flask of pickle juice.


----------



## SabbathU71 (Dec 24, 2004)

Exactly the same here. 2 hours fine. 3 hours cramps. No matter how many supplements or electrolytes I take. I think it’s just fitness level and muscle fatigue. Keep working towards that 3 hour mark and eventually the cramping will lessen.


----------



## motleynation (2 mo ago)

LOL - i took pickle juice AND mustard packets previously - but they don’t work.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Try adding some complex carbs before you ride. Two or three tablespoons of a bean, pea, rice mix with some peanut butter and olive oil reduces cramping risk for me.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

motleynation said:


> I can usually ride for about 3 hours (climbing, trails, downhill) and like clockwork I start feeling the onset of cramping in the front of my right quad. Yesterday, I went for a 2 hour ride and went at it and felt fine..but I know at around the 3 hour mark the front quads starts to cramp. Do you guys/gals have this issue or do I just need to get more fit?


I used to regularly get them about 3.5 hours in but as I trained more at those distances they completely went away. Gotta hydrate and fuel right but even then they can get you when you start approaching or exceeding your current limits.

Yeah, cramps suck for sure.


----------



## tomboyjr (Jul 16, 2009)

For me, if I start out riding hard I would cramp up at the 2 hour mark. I tried everything. What I found that helps the most is getting more protein. I use Accellerade in my hydration pack which is protein based. I have their gel packs also. But since most of my rides start out easier now, the cramping isnt as much as an issue anymore.


----------



## flyingsqrl (Jan 23, 2011)

I use Eload electrolyte/energy powder in my bottles year-round. Only time I might cramp is while sleeping, pickle juice works for me.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I would ask about Blood pressure meds - my buddy was on them and he would cramp often, but he went a got cancer, lost a ton of weight - went vegan - and is now off of all his old people meds (still fighting the cancer thing tho). 

Also check you seat / pedal angles - your seat might be too far forward and too low - making you pedal with just your quads. 

I went to Terk and did a bike fit - and fond that all my bikes were spot on based on measurements.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

3 hrs used to be my limit I even cramped hours later after the ride at home. A few things helped, the biggest one was half a teaspoon of baking soda and 2 spoons full of apple cider vinegar with mother finest. before the ride,, Beta-alanin also was very helpful.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Any time you push yourself to or beyond your normal maximum levels you're going to be prone to cramping no matter how much pickle juice you chug. That's why you see so may people cramping during races that would normally not experience them.

Not saying not to hydrate, electrolyte, carb load, pickle juice etc, but even then cramps can still happen.


----------



## barelfly (Jun 27, 2008)

I drink LMNT daily, an electrolyte replacement that is great. I sweat a good deal when riding, so losing a good amount of electrolytes, so this helps overall with my daily consumption. But during rides, I also make a bottle of Scratch. Ever since I’ve added these to my daily routine, plus 30 minutes of yoga a day, the cramping has subsided. And try to drink a bottle of fluids every hour. 

So, pre-ride or daily if you can, get those electrolytes in! Stretch or do yoga on the daily! And hourly fluids!


----------



## Kristian94568 (Sep 6, 2016)

Try eating 2x Tums - no joke. Google it!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

We used to drink baking soda and water in the Velodrome to keep from puking during sprints...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Weinerts said:


> We used to drink baking soda and water in the Velodrome to keep from puking during sprints...



Isn't that what you drink when you want to induce vomiting?


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Any time you push yourself to or beyond your normal maximum levels you're going to be prone to cramping no matter how much pickle juice you chug. That's why you see so may people cramping during races that would normally not experience them.
> 
> Not saying not to hydrate, electrolyte, carb load, pickle juice etc, but even then cramps can still happen.


QFT.

_Mostly_, it's going beyond what you're trained to, whether in intensity or duration.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> Isn't that what you drink when you want to induce vomiting?


You mean ipecac syrup...


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

no cramps but I do try to drink electrolytes before and during the ride, along with a banana and a pbj for a snack on rides over three to four hours.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Cramping has been my nemesis on longer rides. It usually happens around the 2.5 to 3 hour point. As others have said, it's probably due to not being conditioned for the longer events since most of my rides are in the 1 to 2.5 hour range. It's just hard to fit longer training rides into my schedule with work and family commitments. I've tried various electrolyte and energy drinks, eating salty snacks, etc., but nothing has helped much.

I did a 6-hour race this past summer, and the cramping started around the 2.5 hour point. I was drinking LMNT mixed pretty strong, and it seemed like it temporarily helped, but the cramps just kept getting worse and more frequent. I made it to the 4.5 hour point, but after a really painful lap with lots of stopping and walking I decided to stop at that point.

Another event I did in the spring was a 40K with a lot of climbing. It took me a little over 3 hours to finish. I was cramping during the last half hour and had to walk up a couple of climbs that I would normally have ridden, but I was able to finish. That event also has a 60K option, which I'd really like to do, but I'm afraid it would get really ugly for the last 20K.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

The thing that helped me most with cramps was taking 400mg of magnesium every day. I used to cramp quite a bit and would by Pickle Juice by the case but someone on here recommended magnesium and it does work very well. I seldom cramp now. Another thing I have read is that it is not necessarily overworking muscles that cause cramps but it can also be a malfunction of the nervous system that can cause it and hot sauce can "shock" the system to break up the cramps. My daughter gave me some Hot Honey last year for Christmas so I thought that would try it the next time I got a cramp. I finally got the chance last month and sure enough it stopped the cramp and I was able to finish my ride cramp free. Later a buddy and I were riding and he got a cramp so I gave him some and it worked for him as well. 
Here is a link to an article that says the same thing about the hot sauce. Yet Another Unexpected Health Benefit of Spicy Foods


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

huckleberry hound said:


> The thing that helped me most with cramps was taking 400mg of magnesium every day. I used to cramp quite a bit and would by Pickle Juice by the case but someone on here recommended magnesium and it does work very well. I seldom cramp now. Another thing I have read is that it is not necessarily overworking muscles that cause cramps but it can also be a malfunction of the nervous system that can cause it and hot sauce can "shock" the system to break up the cramps. My daughter gave me some Hot Honey last year for Christmas so I thought that would try it the next time I got a cramp. I finally got the chance last month and sure enough it stopped the cramp and I was able to finish my ride cramp free. Later a buddy and I were riding and he got a cramp so I gave him some and it worked for him as well.
> Here is a link to an article that says the same thing about the hot sauce. Yet Another Unexpected Health Benefit of Spicy Foods


Spicy? You had me at spicy...


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Spicy? You had me at spicy...


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Preventing cramps is always a good topic of discussion because of the many possible strategies out there to minimize them. Still seems to be elusive but this is a good read:









Muscle cramps from cycling: Why do they happen and how can you prevent them? - CyclingTips


Muscle cramps can be a debilitating and extremely unpleasant part of bike riding. So what causes them? And what can you do to prevent them from occurring? Before we answer those questions, have you seen the film Pineapple Express? Stay with me here. There’s a scene where one of the main...




cyclingtips.com


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Crankout said:


> Preventing cramps is always a good topic of discussion because of the many possible strategies out there to minimize them. Still seems to be elusive but this is a good read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





(excerpt from the article)



> *Exercise-induced muscle cramps*
> Exercise-induced muscle cramps seem to occur irrespective of weather conditions and fluid loss. Several studies have confirmed this...
> 
> ...The researchers concluded that fatigue is a greater predictor of cramp than dehydration or serum sodium changes.




My personal experiences with cramping seem to align with this.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> (excerpt from the article)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here....typically during my 5+ hour gravel races.


----------

